# 1995 Hardbody ABS actuator assembly



## denfoote (May 10, 2007)

I need one of these!!!

My mechanic tells me there are none to be found in the entire country!!!
They are backordered from Japan.
Anybody know why and how long before they will be available??
Thanks for any information!!


----------

